# Best equipment for cheapest price



## Vort (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, first post here, I think...
So anyway, I'm setting up a small oddball tank, I haven't done freshwater for a very long time, I do have a small reef, however. I am going to be purchasing a new filter and heater, and a bulb...Come to think of it, if you guys could reccomend a good bulb, (lower tech tank planned, alot of java moss and such)
and a nice HOB filter, and something not super expensive, since I'll obviously be overfiltering and may be keeping one or two fish that may push the bioload of the tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Vort said:


> Hey, first post here, I think...
> So anyway, I'm setting up a small oddball tank, I haven't done freshwater for a very long time, I do have a small reef, however. I am going to be purchasing a new filter and heater, and a bulb...Come to think of it, if you guys could reccomend a good bulb, (lower tech tank planned, alot of java moss and such)
> and a nice HOB filter, and something not super expensive, since I'll obviously be overfiltering and may be keeping one or two fish that may push the bioload of the tank.


29 gallon or less Emperor 280. 30 or larger Emperor 400. Both are made by Marineland.


----------



## Vort (Jul 15, 2011)

Checked it out, looks great, forgot to mention my tank size is a 20H.
Now I'm thinking something in an 8K T8. Or is are T5s still good for freshwater? And should the kelvin rating be lower?


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fluval C Series for a HOB filter. It also comes with a two year warranty.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

T5s work great with plants; and for FW plants, just as with nuisance algae in SW, about 6500ºK will have your plants growing like weeds.


----------



## Vort (Jul 15, 2011)

Great, I really like the fluval C, and by the way funlad, my reef has go the dirtiest sandbed you'll ever see, mostly cyano, which doesn't make the LPS on my sand very happy, any tips would be appreciated. And thanks for the help.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cyano hates flow. Cyano+flow=no more cyano. No more cyano+current feeding regimen=hair algae. 

Take your current feeding regimen and subtract the excess food and you'll soon have no more cyano without the HA stage.


----------



## Vort (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a powerhead pointed at my sandbed, the cyano is resisting the 500 Gph of flow blasting it. Also, did I mention I like spiny eels?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I have a powerhead pointed at my sandbed, the cyano is resisting the 500 Gph of flow blasting it."

Wow! I'm clueless then. Just reduce feedings and hope for the best.


----------



## Vort (Jul 15, 2011)

I feed once every other day. I'm running a full thing of phosban and chemipure. Spiny eeeeels.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! That is some resilient cyano!


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

Vort said:


> Checked it out, looks great, forgot to mention my tank size is a 20H.
> Now I'm thinking something in an 8K T8. Or is are T5s still good for freshwater? And should the kelvin rating be lower?


I just ordered some T5's for my 29g tank, and they are 6,700K which should be good for plant growth. This will be my first time using them, but from what I've heard they will do a good job.


----------

